# battery powered silicone gun



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

Was at work today doing a project. When I was using a cordless
Silicone gun. Not sure if any of u guys/gals have ever seen one
But boy oh boy was it slick. Would be perfect for the DIY
Perfect bead of silicone and adjustable speed.
Forgot to take pic but I will post one tommorow
Cheers


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

Let us know once you get it, so we can all hit on you for our reseal jobs 

Lawd knows, when I attempt to reseal, it ends up looking like a drunk snail left a trail.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*silicone gun*

ohh i have no plans on getting one yet . just wanted to give u guys the heads up if anyone wanted to do a silicone job with a perfect bead. will take some practice to adjust speed and motion of hands but once figured out i think it would be a useful tool. its one continous motion no stopping to pump the silicone tube .like i said ill take a pic tommorow at work. not sure if this is a tool that can be rented at home depot .


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

Quit giving away my trade secrets


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*oops*

Oops I'm sorry.


----------

